# My  SmugMug



## Melissa Royal (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I bought a pro account of SmugMug a couple days ago.
I just thought I would share it here with everyone to see what people think of my photos!

Rachael Seider Photography

Thank you,
Rachael


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Rachel-A lot of your images seem to be out of focus, and shot during the middle of the day when the light is least flattering. I would suggest venturing out either early in the morning or around 'magic hour' which during the summer is from about 6-8 PM in most of the northern hemisphere.


----------

